
The Woman the Mercury Astronauts Couldn’t Do Without - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/43/heroes/the-woman-the-mercury-astronauts-couldnt-do-without
======
seycombi
Here is the trailer for the film

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK8xHq6dfAo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK8xHq6dfAo)

